# Drag-and-drop in Windows 8 (and 8.1)



## Rosseiro

Hi all!
Since I've upgraded to Windows 8 I've been having this inconvenient problem with drag-and-dropping onto applications. For instance, I cannot drag a .mp3 file from the Desktop onto Foobar2000, or even a .jpg image onto IrFanView, just to tell two examples. This didn't happen in Windows 7. Windows 8.1 didn't solve the problem either.

Someone told me it's about UAC and elevated programs. So I already went to each of those two programs executables and checked the option "run with admin privileges". Didn't work. 
Actually, someone told me to change some UAC setting which I don't recall right now, that solved the problem, but prevented me from using metro apps. This is not acceptable... I like the metro apps!

I have two user accounts in here, and use only the current one basically = the admin one. The other I set up for visits to play some games or surf the web. I don't use it.

This comes from before Windows 8.1 release. I even asked about this at Microsoft forums, but they just told me to refresh my PC. This would vanish all my third-party apps, which I certainly don't want to. Back then, there was the clear distinction between a local and a Microsoft account. Now with 8.1 you're kinda forced to have a Microsoft account, so I'm using one, if that matters.

UAC is now currently set to level 2 of 4 from the bottom. But turning off won't help.

What can I do? Please don't tell me to downgrade to Windows 7! I need the drag-and-dropping!


----------



## Tomken15

If you had Foobar2000 and IrFanView prior to the upgrade then you will need to reinstall them to get the latest versions - this may also apply to other programs as you cite these as just two examples.


----------



## Rosseiro

Tomken15 said:


> If you had Foobar2000 and IrFanView prior to the upgrade then you will need to reinstall them to get the latest versions - this may also apply to other programs as you cite these as just two examples.


Just downloaded both Foobar2000 and IrFanView latest versions and installed them. Something new appears to have happened to IrFanView: if I launch it from the start screen, then drag-and-drop an image file from the desktop, it will load the image. However, if I launch IrFanView via a hotkey created with AutoHotKey, then IrFanView will launch, but images won't be draggable onto it. The curious thing is that the cursor doesn't change to the 'no entry' icon, but it does show the drag-and-drop arrow when I hold (left button down) the image file being dropped on the application. But when I release it, the image won't load.

With Foobar nothing changed. I can either launch via start screen or AHK keyboard shortcut; none will let me drag music files onto it.


----------



## Tomken15

Do they give the Compatibility options in their Properties now that you have the latest versions.

It's possible that they will only run properly in Desktop mode.


----------



## Rosseiro

No, they're desktop applications, not metro apps if that's what you're saying. I don't understand why would the means of launching interfere in anything: via startscreen, via desktop shortcut, via AutoHotKey keyboard shortcut, or finding the actual .exe under C:\Program Files\. 

Tomken I didn't exactly get what you meant in


> Do they give the Compatibility options in their Properties now that you have the latest versions.


----------



## Tomken15

When you right click on a program and select Properties there's sometimes a Compatibility tab and if active by ticking the box and is not totally greyed out, you could set that to Win 7.

If there isn't a Compatibility tab in Properties, when you first right click on the program there could be an option to Troubleshoot Compatibility.


----------



## Rosseiro

Yes, now I get it.
I went to foobar's installation folder and rightclicked. There was the troubleshoot compatibility option. First it autoset to Windows 8. Tried drag-and-drop. No luck. Then I changed to Windows 7. Same thing. 
Viewing Foobar's executable properties, there is the compatibility tab, and now it's selected to run with Windows 7 compat and it's greyed out. The option "run this program as administrator" is also checked and greyed.


----------



## Tomken15

Not sure how you do this in Win 8 but in Win 7 - Control Panel/System and Security/Find and fix problems - under Programs there's the option to Run programs made for previous versions of Windows.

Click on the Advanced link to Run as administrator - Next and after its scan will present a list of your programs for you to click on - Next and let it do itsthing.

*Edit -* This is how to do it in Win 8.1 Making older programs compatible with this version of Windows - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Rosseiro

Thanks for your speedy response Tomken! 
It's the very same procedure in Windows 8. This didn't help either - it's just the prior tip (trying different compat options) applied to all programs installed. I picked foobar in the list and then I was sent back to the same "troubleshoot compatibility" wizard as before.

But please note this is not a Foobar or IrFanView specific problem... I think it affects Mozilla Thunderbird too (when draggin' files to attach to the mail messages). Curious thing is Evernote: I can freely drag-and-drop images onto notes without a problem...


----------



## Tomken15

I don't really know what else to suggest for this as reinstalling the program (from what I've read) should have fixed it and I *was* going to ask if you were able to drag & drop anything else as a further troubleshooting step - but you've just answered that....

Hopefully a Mod or someone with more depth of knowledge of Win 8/8.1 may be able to come up with an answer, but it still seems like a compatibility issue.

Do you have a contact for the makers of these programs who may have already found or have had this problem reported to them ?


----------



## Rosseiro

No, these are traditional, mainstream programs, which are in the market for more than a decade and have been downloaded millions of times... I don't have access to the developers... 



> Hopefully a Mod or someone with more depth of knowledge of Win 8/8.1 may be able to come up with an answer, but it still seems like a compatibility issue.


I believe it has something to do with UAC and "elevation". I don't know why, but I think it.

I also think this is connected to another strange behaviour: I have two AutoHotKey scripts that run all the time in here. Back in Windows 7 I set both of them to run at the system startup - to accomplish that, I created a shortcut for each and placed them under startmenufolder\programs\startup. Doing this here @ Windows 8 doesn't work, the scripts won't run, even if I set AutoHotKey's executable to run as administrator. I also could not have it done via task scheduler - launch both scripts on startup with admin privileges. Weird, eh?


----------



## Tomken15

That may be it then even though they don't work they could still be causing a conflict.

Does the drag & drop work when booted up in a clean boot or even in Safe Mode with Networking ?


----------



## Rosseiro

Just tried a clean boot, hiding all Microsoft services then disabling the third-party ones. Didn't work the drag-and-drop onto Foobar.

But something is very weird now: I tried draging an image file onto IrFanView from the desktop. Didn't work, I saw the drag-and-drop icon (not the 'no-entry' icon), but it behaved like before: the image didn't load. BUT, if a drag it from xplorer², a third-party very good file managing application, then the image will load! Why is that? It's like the desktop is tainted or something...

Now, about safemode: I don't know why either, but since I upgraded to Windows 8 I have been forbidden to boot into safemode. Even if I keep pressing F8 during the POST, the boot, etc etc the Windows logo will soon show up. I've heard something about systems that no longer can boot onto safemode. Why is that??

Edit: tried draging from Windows Explorer onto IrFanView and no luck. Just like the desktop.


----------



## Rosseiro

I would make a second edit but the button is no longer available: I'm considering rolling back to Windows 7. Would that be your recommendation?


----------



## Tomken15

From submitting a post, you have up to ~15mins to Edit - sometimes it can be less than 15 but more than 10.

It would seem that F8 doesn't work by default in Win 8 Two New Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 and here are some other methods 5 Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 & Windows 8.1

I would be loathe to give up on an upgrade when I'd paid for it and would probably try the Reset option after backing up any personal files.

Reinstall your personal files, check the drag & drop and again after reinstalling each of Foobar and IrFanview - don't bother with AutoHotKey etc. so that the OS is running in as pristine condition as possible without any 3rd party background programs/apps and just leave Windows Defender as your AV for troubleshoot/debug purposes and see how you go.

I don't know the explorer2 program (or how to superscript :smile so cannot comment on that.


----------



## Rosseiro

I could manage to re-enable the advanced startup options in the traditional way (F8)! I typed that command in the admin prompt: *bcdedeit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy*.
Then I booted in safemode with networking, but the network icon had an X on it in the systray. Doesn't matter, this is irrelevant now. 
Guess what? In safemode the drag-and-drop worked! I don't know why, but it worked. Both in IrFanView and Foobar. 

So it could have something to do with the running services. Well, the services I set it to run automatically are these ones:










And yes, I paid for the upgrade, so I don't like the idea of getting back to Windows 7. Still, there are some other problems that I believe I didn't have on Windows 7, but they're a tale for other topics. 

So, before I do a refreshment or reset, based on the information above, do you have any new ideas? 

As for the security things, I'm not intending to use Comodo Internet Security in a while until things are sorted. Still, it's another thing that worked charmingly in Windows 7, just to register.

To end, xplorer² (zabkat.com) is the best file manager ever. Very productive and powerful. Just to point out


----------



## Tomken15

It seems strange that the drag & drop didn't work in the clean boot but some services can reassert themselves such as a 3rd party AV, but wouldn't have thought the Internet banking one would have - although you could try just unchecking the box if you think that could be the conflict, but are you sure that is for Internet banking Gbp Service - which is why it could be difficult to remove ?

If you've just opted for Safe Mode and not Safe Mode with Networking then the Network adapters may not have been loaded, although that isn't something that I've tested.


----------



## Rosseiro

Although that link you pointed accuses it as being a trojan, it's not, trust me. It's just a necessary rock in the shoes. If I uncheck the GbpSv then apply, it will auto-check back. Bu still, I used to have this in the past... I believe it's difficult to have any relation with the drag-and-drop.

Edit: just tried unchecking one by one, applying the changes then tried to drag-and-drop onto IrFanView. None of those non-Microsoft services seem responsible, apart from GPBSV, which is untestable. Can it be related to a Microsoft service?


----------



## Tomken15

It would be listed as a Microsoft service if it had any relation and wouldn't show up with the MS services hidden.

There would seem to be a conflict with this service and Win 8/8.1 and I would be wary of any non MS service other than a 3rd party AV, that can reassert itself.

Run a scan with the free version of MBAM to see if that picks it up Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

*Edit -* which program do you have installed that relates to GAS Technologies and would insert itself into the Startup menu ?


----------



## Rosseiro

It is some browser addon required to run Internet banking services for two institutions here in Brazil: Caixa and Banco do Brasil. That GAS Tecnologia addon interacts with Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome.
Edit: does this answers your question? It's also called "G-Buster Browser Defense", I just recalled its name.


Will do the Malwarebytes scan. I currently have spybot S&D installed, but no live protection is turned on. I've already run some scans with it, but the sweep did not clean the problem related to the drag-and-droping.


----------



## Rosseiro

Did a MBAM quick scan. Didn't find anything.  I can't run a full scan right now because it can slow down my computer and I'm currently in a Poker game. Anyway, will a full scan be necessary?


----------



## Tomken15

Rosseiro said:


> It is some browser addon required to run Internet banking services for two institutions here in Brazil: Caixa and Banco do Brasil. That GAS Tecnologia addon interacts with Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome.
> Edit: does this answers your question? It's also called "G-Buster Browser Defense", I just recalled its name.


That answers why it was able to reassert itself as it's some form of security and is only isolated in Safe Mode and if you don't have Comodo installed, then I would guess that it could be conflicting with Windows Defender which is part of Win 8.

Reinstalling Comodo should disable Windows Defender and that may resolve the problem.


----------



## Rosseiro

No! I haven't been using Comodo Internet Security for around 20 days now. A fellow member here @TSF told me to remove it when I had a BSOD problem.

I'm back on Windows defender. That browser plugin has been necessary for me for a long time, since even before Windows 7. 

I just tested disabling Windows Defender, but it had no impact on drag-and-drop onto IrFanView.

Now the downgrade to Windows 7 has got some extra votes... :frown:


----------



## Rosseiro

Now I tried using a second user account I have in my PC. It's the one I set up for visits, specially young cousins that like playing in here. So I put basic utilities in that account: games, browsers, office applications, skype, media players. I also blocked the access to all drives beyond C:

Then I launched both IrFanView and Foobar. IrFanView allowed the drag-and-drop, Foobar didn't. It is worth mentioning that IrFanView did not prompt for elevated privileges; I just searched for it in the start screen and launched. Then tried draggin-and-dropping a screenshot image I had just created and it loaded ok. But when I tried the same thing with Foobar, first it prompted me if I would allow that program to make changes to my PC. I said yes, then typed the password for the main account. When I did, I saw it with the main user settings and with songs from the E: drive, which is unaccessible via the secondary account, loaded. Didn't pay much attention for it at the time. I just tried the drag-and-drop and it didn't work. I guess if I tried to play a song loaded which resides in the storage E: drive, I wouldn't be able to play.

It's also worth mentioning that the Gbpv.exe was running in the guest account too.


----------



## Tomken15

Is that the same version of the browser security you were running in Win 7, or did you have to reinstall it when you upgraded to Win 8 ?

As the .exe is in the Startup menu for the computer, it will be running anyway.


----------



## Tomken15

I've been having a read up of GBBD as there is a currently as yet undefined conflict when used in Win 8/8.1 which is proven by its isolation in Safe Mode Módulo GBBD Banco do Brasil 3.0.0 causa instabilidade no Google Chrome - BABOO

If its reinstallation doesn't resolve, the only workaround I can think of would be to uninstall it and use IE11 for your online banking in its default Enhanced Protected 64 bit browser mode.


----------



## Rosseiro

So, I uninstalled Módulo GBBD Banco do Brasil (GBPSv Service). Tried do the drag-and-dropping onto IrFanView and no luck. I also tried drag-and-dropping a .txt file onto Editor² (third-party plain text editor, from the same package as xplorer²), and it didn't load either. But, if I launch the built-in notepad, then the drag-and-drop works. I don't know why.

Let's remark that I uninstalled GBPSv Service with Revo Uninstaller, which also removes tracks and traces of the program. No progress.

Also, I tried using my Internet banking through Internet Explorer 11, but it prompted me to install the browser addon. I cancelled; so it means it doesn't matter what is my browser of choice to use the banking service; the addon will reside in the system and not within the browser.

To narrow down the possibilities of conflicts, I also uninstalled Spybot and MBAM, but none of them were running live protection services in the background. At Action Centre, under security block, I see the following Windows components are running: firewall, Windows Update, virus protection, protection against malware and undesired software, Internet settings are set to the recommended levels, UAC is activated on level 2 from the bottom, smartscreen is on and network access protection is OFF. Microsoft account is OK.

After rebooting after all those uninstallations, I made a partial conclusion about IrFanView: if I launch it from startscreen then drag-and-drop a file from the desktop, it will work. On the other hand, if I launch it via AutoHotKey keyboard shortcut, like I always did, then the program itself will load, but won't allow drag-and-drop from the desktop. This is certainly connected to the impossibility to load my two .ahk scripts at system startup; I have to launch them from start screen and UAC will prompt me for allowance both times. It means AHK is running with low privileges, or at least the two script files. I don't know for sure which of the two possibilities.


----------



## Rosseiro

I GOT IT! I GOT IT! I GOT IT! I GOT IT!

I just took a leap of faith and searched one more time for "drag-and-drop Windows 8.1", and guess what? It was about this:



> I had the same problem, tried closing anything related to mouse input down (Logitech software, mouse without boarders). Eventually found the solution in a forum post about windows 7. It has something to do with another application locking the function out. Anyway, hitting escape seems to return the functionality back for me. Try it and let us know if it solves your issue.


Source

So I'll reenable UAC.  

This took us two a lot solve. Damn Razer!! It's the Synapse 2.0 and Razer Core applications!

Thanks a huge, Tomken!!


----------



## Rosseiro

I'm embarassed. 

Think I had gotten it, but thing is, there are more than one variable involved. At the same time I uninstalled Razer Synapse I disabled UAC and rebooted. The drag-and-drop issue had gone. Since I had experimented turning off UAC many times before, I thought it was about Synapse. But hey, I reenabled UAC after removing Synapse.... and the problem came back. Disabled UAC again, problem gone. Reinstalled Synapse, problem still gone. And I blamed Synapse...


----------



## Tomken15

Disabling the UAC isn't normally recommended and as AutoHotKey could be the other "variable", a sub article in this blog may help Daniel Schroeder's Programming Blog » Windows 8 - or just get rid of AutoHotKey :smile:

How did you previously initially ID GBBD as the conflict and was AutoHotKey listed in the Startup menu when you ran the clean boot, as this would also have been isolated in Safe Mode.


----------



## Rosseiro

No, I don't believe it's about ahk, AutoHotKey is a clean program, exists since 2003, open source and stuff! And it did work well here, at least with Windows XP and 7! And Microsoft says Windows 8 is built on the same foundation of 7... so what could be the problem? Not only AutoHotKey is out of suspicion but it's also my oxygen cilinder.  can't live without!

But the thing is: right now, it's all working (the drag-and-drop)! And UAC is disabled. Razer Synapse is running. The other variables could only be, then, the security programs I had installed, like Comodo Internet Security, Spybot, and Malwarebytes (the latter and the former did not reside simultaneously in here). And none of the two last had live protection systems running all the time.


----------



## Tomken15

So did you use the Blog to set up AHK to run with administrator privileges and then check if the drag & drop still works with UAC enabled ?

I don't know about Win 8 being based on Win 7 as Win 8 seems to be a beast all on its own, given the problems users are experiencing with compatibility problems etc.

As long as you used the Uninstaller for Comodo, there shouldn't be any active components left in the registry that could be causing a conflict - but something must be if the drag & drop works fine in Safe Mode without having to tweak anything.


----------



## Rosseiro

You know what? I'm about to downgrade to Windows 7. Too bad I bought this license. I still like Windows 8, I like Microsoft etc but I don't believe this could be such a PITA. And this is the fourth chance I'm giving to Windows 8! Three times before I had it installed and got back to 7. Now, my problems generally include, but are not limited to these ones:


drag-and-drop;
big games are lagging, such as Pinball FX2 and Starcraft 2;
Hard disk accessibility lagging;
Lurking BSODs;
VGA heating more than normal when I play CS:GO, drivers are updated;
Can't play some other older 3D games such as Doom Remake because of what seems to be a compatibility problem;
Mouse pointers keep changing from the conventional arrow to an ugly dotted vertical bar;
Lacks the legacy Windows 7 and prior built-in games, such as Chess Titans and Freecell;
Can't use the push-reset/refresh functions because they require creating a recovery media (USB drive), when I did, it formatted my drive then said the HD unit where Windows is installed is locked and something else.

Edit: ah! I told here the drag-and-drop issue was resolved, right? Not exactly. I had to disable UAC to make it work. When I did, all metro apps ceased functionality. Then I posted at Microsoft forum, but I couldn't find time to try those steps until yesterday. I tried but I can't refresh or reset: Windows cannot create a working recovery media.


----------



## Tomken15

The 2nd article down in that Blog that I'd linked mentions the same about the Metro apps not working when UAC is disabled and why giving AHK admin rights on start seemed to resolve that.

Perhaps deleting those AHK scripts until you have reinstalled AHK and given it admin rights on start up may help if you just gave it admin rights with existing scripts when you upped it before.

Did you run the Win 8 upgrade assistant prior to upgrading Updating to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Microsoft Windows Help

Maybe some tips in Having problems with windows 8.1 :: Hardware and Operating Systems to help with the 3D games, but one poster found that reinstalling the ones that didn't work resolved the problem.


----------



## Rosseiro

> Perhaps deleting those AHK scripts until you have reinstalled AHK and given it admin rights on start up may help if you just gave it admin rights with existing scripts when you upped it before.


Already did that before.... wait a minute, deleting the scripts?? No way! They're my life support. I can disable them temporarily, but not delete them 

I can, on the other hand, reinstall ahk. I don't have big faith in that procedure, though.

About the upgrade history: I had Windows 7, then ran the assistant to evaluate if I could jump to 8, then, months later, I upgraded to 8.1 from inside the OS. Everything was ok, except for some drivers I had to download at the manufacturers' sites.

I'll do when I can with the faulty games. Starcraft 2, unfortunately, is 13GB.... and it appears we have to RE-download every time we reinstall.. but there is a way around this.


----------



## Tomken15

Well the games can wait until the other problems are sorted - if poss, but how did you preserve the scripts when you upgraded ?


----------



## Rosseiro

There is no 'migration' process, the scripts are actually plain text files with .ahk extension. The two scripts don't have more than 800kb together. The AutoHotKey program that interprets them is a 2MB installer. No big deal at all. (you could see what else it does at AutoHotkey). 

But thanks for everything Tomken... I took the difficult decision: downgrade to Windows 7. I'm not happy for having to do this, but now I see I'm much happier with 7 than with 8.


----------

